# Fat Bill



## Marine1 (Oct 10, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone has experience w/ this bloodline. I know how many feel about Fat Bill, but this question is based solely on the dogs. Is this bloodline mainly based Boudreaux bloodline, or combination of others. I noticed Zebo in some of the pedigrees, but many think Zebo was actually an Eli dog. Despite Fat Bills reputation, it seems as if his bred good dogs, and Ive never heard anything bad about this bloodline. This bloodline also seem to throw alot of brindles.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

As far as I know he used alot of Carver and Crenshaw stuff to produce great dogs such as two eyes and bolero. As far as Eli being Zebo's sire, even Floyd himself believes this but with Eli being stolen and passed around, who really knows?


----------

